# Jimi Hendrix Is The Best While Flying.



## mflb1993 (Oct 20, 2011)

I always have listened to Jimi, but when I started smoking I truly realized why Purple Haze was so awesome. I love to light up a smoke and sit through an entire Live concert of his. It always blows me away and takes me on a journey...You all should give it a try too! Go into youtube and type in Jimi Hendrix live at rainbow bridge...it's a few results down but the have the entire hour and a quarter concert on there. Check it out!!!!


----------



## Chomps (Oct 20, 2011)

I always liked Machine Gun when I'm baked. There's a note he hits and everytime it shoots chills up my spine.

That one and Dazed and Confused by Led Zeppelin both great chill inducing songs. I can't make them loud enough


----------



## Brick Top (Oct 20, 2011)

With a guitar slung, Hendrix was super human. As good as some guitar players have been, and are, there has never been anyone who could stand toe to toe with Hendrix and not look, at best, like a poor imitation. Here's a link to a short YouTube video about when Hendrix jammed with Cream and the reaction from it. It pretty much sums up Hendrix.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6t4qXH_YaBs


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 20, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> With a guitar slung, Hendrix was super human. As good as some guitar players have been, and are, there has never been anyone who could stand toe to toe with Hendrix and not look, at best, like a poor imitation. Here's a link to a short YouTube video about when Hendrix jammed with Cream and the reaction from it. It pretty much sums up Hendrix.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6t4qXH_YaBs


Not sure about that one. Although I am too young to have seen Hendrix, I've seen a few live performances by Stevie Ray and Robin Trower that were very, very good.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;xMJNKOOVqc0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMJNKOOVqc0[/video]


----------



## Brick Top (Oct 20, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Not sure about that one. Although I am too young to have seen Hendrix, I've seen a few live performances by Stevie Ray and Robin Trower that were very, very good.


Stevie Ray was without doubt very good. Robin Trower had tremendous talent too. Both are among my favorite guitar players of all time. Both were greatly influenced by Hendrix. You can hear a lot of Hendrix in how they played. Each tried to be like Jimi, to walk in his footsteps. But in the end neither could hold a candle to Hendrix. Guitarists play the guitar. But when Jimi picked up a guitar, Jimi and his guitar became one. 

Others attempting to duplicate his sound were dealing with an 'equipment difference.' The bridge pickup of his right handed Strat was slanted in what would be called the wrong way, giving different sonorities on the back pickup. That was not all that was responsible for his sound or all that kept others from being able to fully duplicate or top him. To duplicate Jimi someone would need his hands, his mind and his soul. Those are not things that a person can learn.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;WoAXW30mMAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoAXW30mMAg&NR=1[/video]


----------



## Jogro (Oct 20, 2011)

For what its worth, I heard Hendrix used to literally chain-smoke weed. Also, allegedly there was quite a bit of smoking going on in the studio during his famous recording of "Voodoo Chile, a slight return". Anyway, rumors aside, I think Hendrix really had two things going for him: 

First of all, for his time he was undoubtedly the most technically proficient rock guitar player out there. He really was the direct culmination of a long tradition of American blues/R&B/rock, and unlike most of his British or even American contemporaries, he "apprenticed" for five years on the road with BB King, Little Richard, and the Isley brothers, literally the epitome of American Rhythm and Blues music. While Brits like Clapton, Keith Richards, and the like were cutting their teeth sitting in their apartments copying American blues licks from records, Hendrix was standing right there NEXT TO BB KING seeing it done every night! By the time he became a public personality in his own right, Hendrix had literally already been playing with true American legends for five years. 

Next, he wasn't just a great guitar player, in the sense of being a good musician. He was also a consummate SHOWMAN. Arguably, playing behind his back, with his teeth, lighting the guitar on fire, had nothing whatever to do with the quality of the music, but it definitely did help build audiences and cement his reputation. He had quite a charismatic personality, and that came across both in personal interviews, and in his playing. 

For Brick top, Hendrix was left handed, and though he is most associated with playing ordinary right-handed Fender Stratocaster guitars upside down, these were invariably strung for left-handed play with the thick strings on top. In other words, unlike some left-handed players who adopted idiosyncratic tunings (like Ritchie Havens) Hendrix was effectively playing in the normal EADGBE tuning with his strings arranged in a normal configuration the same as virtually everyone else. That aspect of his playing wasn't extraordinary; he just adopted it out of convenience since the models of guitars he usually favored simply weren't available in left handed from in the late 1960s. 

It is true that playing his guitar upside down would have affected his tone to some extent, as well as the "feel" of his guitar when bending strings and when applying manual tremolo, but these are relatively minor differences. Any right handed "could" emulate them with a simple reverse headstock guitar and/or a reverse-leaning bridge pickup, but speaking as someone who actually owns a reverse headstock guitar, I think this is mostly about appearance. Having the tremolo arm up on top of the bridge (rather than normally on the bottom) definitely did affect the way he used it, but again, a relatively minor thing in the scheme of things. Don't forget that Hendrix also sometimes played Gibson guitars, which don't have slanted pickups OR six-in-a-row tuners. Turn one upside down, and its effectively the same as one right-side up, except for the control locations. 

One aspect of Hendrix's playing not often commented on is that the man simply had physically large hands and long fingers. That made it possible for him to play bass lines with this THUMB hanging over the neck of the guitar while simultaneously playing rhythm and/or lead parts with his other fingers on the treble strings. The prototypical example of this would be his work in "Little Wing" where he does bass/broken chord/lead licks over each chord in various positions on the neck. Anyway, I think this particular "trick" contributed more to his distinctive style, then the bit from upside down guitars. You can get a sense of this maneuver here:


----------



## dam612 (Oct 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;Bz85o1paFMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bz85o1paFMQ[/video]


----------



## Brick Top (Oct 20, 2011)

Jogro said:


> For Brick top, Hendrix was left handed, and though he is most associated with playing ordinary right-handed Fender Stratocaster guitars upside down, these were invariably strung for left-handed play with the thick strings on top. In other words, unlike some left-handed players who adopted idiosyncratic tunings (like Ritchie Havens) Hendrix was effectively playing in the normal EADGBE tuning with his strings arranged in a normal configuration the same as virtually everyone else. That aspect of his playing wasn't extraordinary; he just adopted it out of convenience since the models of guitars he usually favored simply weren't available in left handed from in the late 1960s.
> 
> It is true that playing his guitar upside down would have affected his tone to some extent, as well as the "feel" of his guitar when bending strings and when applying manual tremolo, but these are relatively minor differences. Any right handed "could" emulate them with a simple reverse headstock guitar and/or a reverse-leaning bridge pickup, but speaking as someone who actually owns a reverse headstock guitar, I think this is mostly about appearance.


The bridge being opposite of what would be normal has been said, by many, to have in part been responsible for the 'Hendrix sound." The reverse headstock and un- re-angled pickups provide a different, yet rich, clear sound. By and large the difference in sound comes from having to reverse your strings when the tuners are on the bottom(upside down).

People wanted to attempt to duplicate the 'Hendrix sound' so much that, as I am sure you know, Fender made the Jimi Hendrix Voodoo Stratocaster and the '68 Reverse Headstock Strat. Both feature a left-handed neck on a right-handed body, but with a reverse-angled bridge pickup.

This was said about it on http://www.stratcollector.com/newsdesk/archives/000183.html

"Reversing how the left-handed neck is strung (the low E, for example, being where the high E would be on a left-handed neck strung normally), reverses the usual length of the strings and results in a somewhat different "feel" and, arguably, creates a difference in tone. The differences are the result of a change in tension of the strings (apart from the G and D string which, being in the middle, aren't really affected). For example, the low E, when strung in reverse, is now the longest string and subject to greater tension due to the increase in length. Conversely, the high E is now the shortest and its tension is less."

This is part of a Fender press release found on the same site about the Voodoo Strat.

"Guitar players universally agree that Hendrix achieved his signature sound in part because he was a left-handed guitar player who played a right-handed Stratocaster strung left-handed. The reverse bridge pickup angled down towards the bass string produces a unique sound that differs from a standard Stratocaster bridge pickup. The low strings are much brighter and more articulate and the high strings are warmer and fuller. When a right-handed guitar is strung lefthanded, the change in string tension and the reverse staggered pole pieces on the pickups have a direct effect on the tone, which is how Hendrix made his high strings scream and achieved pure, clear tones on his low strings." 


Maybe there is more to it than it being "*mostly about appearance.*"


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 20, 2011)

Voodo Chile !!!!! its just fucking epicness


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Stevie Ray was without doubt very good. Robin Trower had tremendous talent too. Both are among my favorite guitar players of all time. Both were greatly influenced by Hendrix. You can hear a lot of Hendrix in how they played. Each tried to be like Jimi, to walk in his footsteps. But in the end neither could hold a candle to Hendrix. Guitarists play the guitar. But when Jimi picked up a guitar, Jimi and his guitar became one.
> 
> Others attempting to duplicate his sound were dealing with an 'equipment difference.' The bridge pickup of his right handed Strat was slanted in what would be called the wrong way, giving different sonorities on the back pickup. That was not all that was responsible for his sound or all that kept others from being able to fully duplicate or top him. To duplicate Jimi someone would need his hands, his mind and his soul. Those are not things that a person can learn.


Trower is still alive, did a tour earlier this year...and I'll put him up against Jimi:
[video=youtube;uMTtayjxuj4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMTtayjxuj4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## BcBuddy69 (Apr 28, 2012)

mflb1993 said:


> I always have listened to Jimi, but when I started smoking I truly realized why Purple Haze was so awesome. I love to light up a smoke and sit through an entire Live concert of his. It always blows me away and takes me on a journey...You all should give it a try too! Go into youtube and type in Jimi Hendrix live at rainbow bridge...it's a few results down but the have the entire hour and a quarter concert on there. Check it out!!!!


The Rainbow bridge concert was my favourite live performance of his from the first time i saw it. Hey baby and in from the storm are just insane.
Voodoo child slight return, and villanova junction are good to.

I just recently downloaded a really rare 27 minute villanova junction jam done by jimi and the band of gypsys, the song morphs into about 5 different songs throughout the track, and he plays licks ive never heard him play anywhere else on any recording, and it is definately some of his to playing.
I would love to share it with anyone whos interested. if you love to listen to jimi and get baked you might just shit your pants listening to this track.
Its that good. I converted it to mp3 from flac, send me a message and i can send you the track.


----------



## BcBuddy69 (Apr 28, 2012)

Some of his *Best* Playing


----------

